# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  Nov '19 / Jan '20 Lite Challenge: Capital

## QED42

This month's challenge seems like a good excuse to have a go at making a map of Capital from Matt Colville's stream of The Chain. I have no idea how it will go or if I will finish it but if I start a thread maybe that will encourage me to keep going? 

### Latest WIP ###



So far I've laid out The Pellet which is the smaller of the two islands off Capital. The layout of this part is based on Genoa.

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the challenge Q!  It is a long challenge so you should have time, but if you find yourself running out of time just finish and submit this island, all by itself it would be a worthy entry!

----------


## Wired

Promising start, for sure!

----------


## DrWho42

enjoying the grid layout for the buildings in capital!

----------


## Azélor

It's a nice start. it does remind me of the shape of Mexico.

----------


## Sidmandoo

I love this style of map, and for a city the size of Capital, I think it's the perfect choice.

----------


## QED42

> Welcome to the challenge Q!  It is a long challenge so you should have time, but if you find yourself running out of time just finish and submit this island, all by itself it would be a worthy entry!


Unfortunately the size of the full city has intimidated me just too much and I'm going to go with your suggestion of just this island portion.




> Promising start, for sure!


Thanks!




> enjoying the grid layout for the buildings in capital!


I wish laying out all the little shapes was fun but it is so tedious! 




> It's a nice start. it does remind me of the shape of Mexico.


Interesting that you thought of Mexico, I was using a map of Genoa as inspiration for this part of the city.




> I love this style of map, and for a city the size of Capital, I think it's the perfect choice.


I'm glad you approve!

### Latest WIP ###



Here is an update finally. The next major issue is to do something about putting in a decent border and some sort of title.

----------


## Marc

Great work so far Q! *thumbs up*

----------


## QED42

> Great work so far Q! *thumbs up*


Thanks!

### Latest WIP ###


Potentially final update?

----------

